# Removing gold from plates and cups



## DaddyD (Nov 23, 2021)

I have a friend who does trash outs.hehas a big collection of broken pieces I have never done this before and he would like to know what is the best way to remove the gold


----------



## nickvc (Nov 24, 2021)

As a home refiner many have used HCl and bleach to remove the gold, it’s very thin on most pieces so don’t expect a large yield also be aware that you will be releasing chlorine gas doing this, not good to inhale


----------



## DaddyD (Nov 24, 2021)

My understanding he has a four by eight container full of broken plates and cups he does have a buyer for the broken pieces but he does want to remove the gold it may not be much but as we say in the prospecting game it all adds up


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 24, 2021)

Remember that your time has a cost, too--rarely is it worth targeting gold plate. If I have non-magnetic gold plate like vermeil, I use it for inquart. I've used cyanide for plated e-waste, but it hardly feels worth the risk/time.


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 24, 2021)

I know we have all tried this at one time or other.
I still have a set of side dishes I use to cover beakers with.
Much more value keeping crap out of your solutions than you will ever recover from their finish.


----------



## Nickperl (Nov 24, 2021)

I've been doing this for years. I fill a covered 5 gallon bucket with the china and mix 2:1 HCL and Hydrogen Peroxide, then close the cover. The warmer the better as the gas eats the flux and the gold bearing liquid mixes with the acid. I then pull out each piece and rinse with a spray bottle. Repeat with another set of china (might have to add a bit of juice). When complete, I mix a tablespoon or so of SMB (Sodium Metabisulfite) available from a brew shp (or online) in hot water (cup or two) and pour in. Then wait. Eventually the sulfur kicks the gold out of solution and it settles on the bottom. Then I decant, then filter, then rinse, then dry, then either melt (not pure) or re-refine in Aqua Regia. My yield is roughly 5 cents per square inch.


----------



## butcher (Nov 25, 2021)

Elemental sulfur has nothing to do with the reaction of precipitating gold from the solution.

It is a gas called sulfur dioxide (SO2 gas) that is created from the chemical reaction of the sodium metabisulfite and the acid reacting together, along with another byproduct of this same reaction of creating sulfuric acid in solution which can be beneficial for several reasons (when the evaporating solution to remove free nitric or de-NOx, and in helping to remove lead ions from solution as a sulfated salt of lead.

We can also produce or generate SO2 gas by other methods like burning sulfur in a generator, or in a lab, with a dripping apparatus using a sulfite like SMB and acid, or we can also just buy bottled SO2 gas...

Sulfur is not created in these chemical reactions, and sulfur has nothing to do with precipitating the gold from the solution.


----------



## stoneware (Nov 27, 2021)

In nature placer gold settles onto bedrock, you can mimic this procedure by ball milling your gold covered china dry.

Add the milled powder into a large flat bottom plastic container then add just enough water to make the heavies mobile.

If you do not have a vibrating table, stow the container in the back of your truck or trunk of your vehicle for a week soon you'll have a layer stuck fast to the bottom of the container.

Scoop away the waste then enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## Nickperl (Nov 27, 2021)

butcher said:


> Elemental sulfur has nothing to do with the reaction of precipitating gold from the solution.
> 
> It is a gas called sulfur dioxide (SO2 gas) that is created from the chemical reaction of the sodium metabisulfite and the acid reacting together, along with another byproduct of this same reaction of creating sulfuric acid in solution which can be beneficial for several reasons (when the evaporating solution to remove free nitric or de-NOx, and in helping to remove lead ions from solution as a sulfated salt of lead.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Now I need to memorize your information! LOL Thanks.


----------



## galenrog (Nov 27, 2021)

Memorize? Wrong! If you want to learn a process, write it down. Each step in sequence. Include what is expected with each step, and why it is expected. 

Do this, and fewer errors will occur. Also, when the unexpected does happen, it will be far easier to identify what went wrong, and why.

Relying on memory in this business can easily kill. Following a defined procedure is far safer.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## DaddyD (Nov 27, 2021)

stoneware said:


> In nature placer gold settles onto bedrock, you can mimic this procedure by ball milling your gold covered china dry.
> 
> Add the milled powder into a large flat bottom plastic container then add just enough water to make the heavies mobile.
> 
> ...


I thought about that because I have crushed tons of gold and silver one but was not to sure if it would work thanks for the information he does have a cement mixer he got from a trash out he will try that


----------



## Geo (Nov 27, 2021)

The best way that I could come up with that was effective and 'mostly" safe, was to build a small pressure vessel and dissolve the gold with chlorine. Use a piece of 4" - 6" pvc pipe schedule 80, 2' -3' long. Cap one end with a glued solid cap. The other end would be to glue a threaded cleanout fitting. Teflon tape will seal the cleanout cap. With a little extra effort, a pvc valve can be added to safely expel the excess chlorine gas pressure. 
You break up the dinnerware in pieces that will fit into the diameter of the pipe you choose to use. Three inches is a good target. This allows free flow of the HCl inside. It is not necessary for the HCl to touch the gold to dissolve the gold. The chlorine gas generated from a relatively small amount of chlorine bleach will dissolve an amazing amount of gold. It was worked out on the forum some time ago that 1.3g of hypochlorite would generate enough chlorine to dissolve 1g of gold. Break the dinnerware in pieces that will fit in the pipe. Soak the mass in water to ensure the porcelain is saturated with water. This is to stop the porcelain from absorbing the gold pregnant leachant. Add material and add 1000ml of HCl. If you installed a ball valve, screw the cap down securely and open the valve or If no valve, add 100 ml market brand bleach. Close valve/screw on cap securely. Give it a couple of swishes back and forth a few times for 10-15 minutes. Turn the pipe with valve/cap up and allow any solution to drain. Depending on how much detail you put into it, you would attach a hose to vent the gas out and capture any spray mist, or else cap a damp rag or paper towel over the cap to unscrew the cap. Unscrew the cap gently to release pressure slowly. Decant solution into beaker of suitable container. Empty spent material into filter basket and rinse well. Load the pipe, return the solution to the pipe and repeat the steps above. There is not a lot of gold to begin with. You want to trap and retain as much as you can. All the solution can be evaporated to concentrate even further.


----------

